# No AF no BFP either!



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Everyone 

Iv had a lap n dye, ovaries drilled and mild endo removed followed by 6 months zoladex for thick lining, my last implant was the 28/3/11 and it would have run out 28 days later, my gynae told me i would Ovulate 2 weeks after it run out and if no bfp af 2 weeks after that, well its been 7 weeks since it run out and still no af or bfp! 
I have tons or pg symptoms though, sorry if tmi, but i have lots of lotion like cm, and about 3 weeks ago it was slightly pink for 2 days, now back to white. 
I wake up every morning with af cramps which go as soon as iv been to the toilet, i feel sick at about 5 pm every day, and im starving every morning, due to my job i cant get anything to eat before lunchtime, but iv had to eat by 9 in the morning. iv had heartburn, and my face has become so oily it goes shiny on my forehead and nose   
Iv had some sharp twinges in my groin area, and a stitch pain by my ribs, and shard twinges in my bbs although they are not sore, i dont know whats going on, iv done lots of hpt's but they are all bfn!! Oh and im sooo thirsty!! 
Im going to ring my doctors later for an appointment, but im not sure he will do much, and im not going back to my gynae until october. 

Sorry ive babbled   

x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

H babycakes,

Did you managet to see GP yet? Hope they were able to advise. Sorry can't shed any light on what is going on for you   Hope AF shows up fro you soon

Maz x


----------

